# Ever smell sodium metabisulfite?



## ronberntson (Oct 14, 2011)

I made up a litre of water and sodium metabisulfite a month ago. I pulled it out today to sterilize some equipment. When I stuck my nose an inch from the sodium metabisulfite and water mixture - I got a good assault on my nose. Wikipedia, the source of all knowledge , says that when mixed with water it has a strong smell. I stored the meta in food grade plastic, so I'm hoping the acid doesn't mix with the plastic.

Any comment? Will i ever get my sense of smell back!?
Ron


----------



## ronberntson (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoops - this thread had the "no smelling" advice:http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11915

Ron


----------



## gwm72513 (Oct 14, 2011)

Your smell will come back. I used to work at a sour gas plant that produced sulfur as a bi-product. Stinky place to work at until you took a breath of hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 14, 2011)

That's how most of us make a "corkidor". Have a jug of M-Keta with corks all around it. The gas will sanitize them. I just open the lid and start corking, no extra sanitizing necessary.


----------



## DasK (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not sure what wikipedia is talking about.

I once mixed up a batch that was so powerful that the cat wouldn't come anywhere near the kitchen while I was working.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 14, 2011)

Ever smell sodium metabisulfite? (or potassium metabisufite)

Only one answer to this question....*UNFORTUNATELY*.

That's part of the reason that I use iodophor as my sanitizer.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 14, 2011)

Doing this will burn your nasal cavity and you may or may not get it back. NEVER EVER DO THAT AGAIN!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 14, 2011)

If it smells you know it is good. Mixing it at a rate of 3 tablespoons per gallon I do not get much of a smell for several days, then it taks off. Also always add your water first and then put the meta in. For quick sanitizing needs mix meta and citric acid 50/50. You will ge the odor immediately. I usually mix up several 50 gallon drums of this several times a day. I run it through all of our pumps and hoses during pressing. Also all tanks are tanks are rinsed down with this before filling.


----------



## ronberntson (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for all your experience and sympathy. Hopefully this thread will prevent someone else from "learning by experience".


----------



## ronberntson (Oct 15, 2011)

One more pieces of advice - if you use your carboy brush while there is PMeta or SMeta in the Carboy, you will get a nasty spray when you pull out the brush. If there's gunk to clean out, get some of the pink cleaning agent available at most wine making stores. Then you can just "swish" with the Metas to sterilize.


----------

